#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  先来点轻松的照片，有点呼吁给大陆兽请阅读到最后

## 狼王白牙

以下是今年 （2018 年 7 月 29 日） 在上海举办的兽迷展览 *极兽聚* 参加者合照

老实说，才举办第二次还是第三次，规模比某些欧美地区的参加者还多，太惊讶了嗷！！！！



紧接着是我的手机上截取到的，一只被 CCTV （中国中央电视台拍进去的独角兽）的图片：











好有趣 ！！！！


*最末是比较严肃的呼吁，不代表狼之乐园所有会员的意思，只代表个狼意见。*

那就是，最近因为中国大陆与台湾地区的某些正名事件闹得沸沸扬扬，

如果您不是太敏感的话是没什么关系，但是又害怕您的名义会受到政治操作。

在此呼吁中国大陆的毛毛穿扮者暂时回避参加台湾地区举办的毛毛装聚会，尤其是

将参加者分开标注为  中国/China  及  台湾/Taiwan 的聚会

可以从历届的参加者名单看到的。 （Attendee List）

感谢观看

----------


## 峰峰

Hi 老大

獸迷展覽的毛毛好多喔!! :jcdragon-want: 
希望毛毛圈越來越龐大，之後說不定就會出很多部毛毛的電影!?
看到好多獸迷有身體了，也期待自己能擁有毛毛身體XD
聊天室討論到毛毛裝的簡便型感覺真的很舒適~ :jcdragon-nod: 
這位角角很有趣耶XD恭喜他上電視了!!

----------

